# I am not good at rescue!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yesterday we pulled the plug on our trip to Austria to extend our visa---long story w.unhappy ending so we won't go there! But late aft. I got a visit from a very special family (We are their "Austrian" grandparents---couple w/4 kiddos who live not far from us. We were friends w/their real grandparents when we lived in Vienna the first time so it is a long-standing friendship.) 
It turns out they wanted to come by to tell us their Great Pyrenees dog---only about a yr. old had gone missing in the wee hrs. of the AM. We prayed w/them & then I went to work trying to search the internet w/all the info I had learned from Bridget when we tried to rescue Teddy (April's dog---many of you will remember as you worked right along w/Janeen, Brenda, Bridget & me). I worked all day today & early eve. we got a call from the mom that the family found Emma tonight hit by a vehicle not so far from their home. The only good thing is that she did not suffer long. I am a mess, but my heart is really broken for the youngest (only 6 yrs. old) & only girl w/3 brothers---life can be so hard.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Emma was a "working dog" at their farm for autistic kids---the Simple Sparrow Farm---which is a non-profit in the next town over from us. Someone apparently left the gate open or she climbed over it---she was a climber. RIP sweet Emma. You were so loved---not only by the family but by many children who found you to be a gentle giant, I am sure.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Sandi. I know your heart breaks right along side of theirs.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for helping them. I had a runner who came to a sad end. It is a consolation to know she probably did not suffer long. Many hugs for you and the family. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

angel's mom said:


> I'm so sorry Sandi. I know your heart breaks right along side of theirs.


Thank you Lynne---and yes, you are right! I don't think I am cut out to do rescue like this---I get too involved! Some people can be more "detached" and I think that is how it should be---but I always think "what if this were one of mine?":wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss said:


> I'm so sorry. Thank you for helping them. I had a runner who came to a sad end. It is a consolation to know she probably did not suffer long. Many hugs for you and the family. :grouphug:


Thank you so much---it was hard but a joy to journey w/this family who help so many other people in their work. I will pass along your message to the family---such a loving & special young family. They called Dwt. to let him know this eve. so I have not spoken w/them yet. This AM we put up a reward hopeful if someone took her that it would entice them. I would gladly spend that money to get Emma back whole & healthy.:crying::crying:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry. What a sad story. Pray all get healing as time goes by.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi I am so sorrt. This is incredibly sad.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for trying to help! Prayers for the family!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Sandi, my heart breaks for all of you and the precious pup. This is so often the worst part of search and rescue. We can’t always get to them in time <img src="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" /> . For every pup we reunite our heart sings, for every one we do not reunite .... it’s just devastating. I have never learned to detach or love less, my heart (and yours too my friend) only know how to love completely and in faith. On our faith we must stand. We are put here to serve and you did that. You served His creature and His children. I pray you will have peace in that. I remember your passion, faithfulness and meticulous attention to detail while working with you on Teddy’s search - you were a blessing to work with. Please never doubt those talents and abilities. You are a loved and treasured friend. Big hugs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of this precious dog. My condolences to you and her family.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Yes you are!!!*



edelweiss said:


> Yesterday we pulled the plug on our trip to Austria to extend our visa---long story w.unhappy ending so we won't go there! But late aft. I got a visit from a very special family (We are their "Austrian" grandparents---couple w/4 kiddos who live not far from us. We were friends w/their real grandparents when we lived in Vienna the first time so it is a long-standing friendship.)
> It turns out they wanted to come by to tell us their Great Pyrenees dog---only about a yr. old had gone missing in the wee hrs. of the AM. We prayed w/them & then I went to work trying to search the internet w/all the info I had learned from Bridget when we tried to rescue Teddy (April's dog---many of you will remember as you worked right along w/Janeen, Brenda, Bridget & me). I worked all day today & early eve. we got a call from the mom that the family found Emma tonight hit by a vehicle not so far from their home. The only good thing is that she did not suffer long. I am a mess, but my heart is really broken for the youngest (only 6 yrs. old) & only girl w/3 brothers---life can be so hard.


First let me say I am so sad for the tragic loss of that family's dog:smcry:. That being said, Sandi you are *GREAT* at rescue because your:heart: _*HEART *_:heart:is in it and that is what makes you _great at it_. Because your heart is in it you were doing your best and all you knew how to do to find that dog :yes:! What more could anyone ask? You are not a trained professional, as most of us are not, and even the trained pros don't always wind up with the happy ending that they would like as happened with sweet Teddy.... I'm sorry the outcome wasn't the one you wanted, as a fellow believer just a reminder to leave the outcome in the hands of God and cast your cares upon him for he cares for you, he is the one who makes the divine decisions. The fact that you even tried at all means so much because many people, even friends and family will turn their heads and divert their eyes away in a situation like that like a 'fair weather friend' which you definitely are not!!! If there were ever an emergency with my fluff {God forbid!!} you are for certain one person I would want on my side helping :smhelp:me!!! Brava:aktion033: for doing your:innocent: best to try :thumbsup: :aktion033:! God bless!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

summergirl1973 said:


> Oh Sandi, my heart breaks for all of you and the precious pup. This is so often the worst part of search and rescue. We can’t always get to them in time <img src="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" /> . For every pup we reunite our heart sings, for every one we do not reunite .... it’s just devastating. I have never learned to detach or love less, my heart (and yours too my friend) only know how to love completely and in faith. On our faith we must stand. We are put here to serve and you did that. You served His creature and His children. I pray you will have peace in that. I remember your passion, faithfulness and meticulous attention to detail while working with you on Teddy’s search - you were a blessing to work with. Please never doubt those talents and abilities. You are a loved and treasured friend. Big hugs.


Thank you sweet friend---everything I know I learned from you! I just wish we could save them all! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, I'm so sorry Sandi! I hate that this ended in tragedy. Don't underestimate your ability to help, you did that. The fact that Emma was found so fast I'm sure saved alot of heartache. Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> Awww, I'm so sorry Sandi! I hate that this ended in tragedy. Don't underestimate your ability to help, you did that. The fact that Emma was found so fast I'm sure saved alot of heartache. Hugs!


As painful as it has been I do think finding closure is very, very important for the family. Mom told me last night that their teen-aged boy is taking it very hard. I think being younger & a female & being able/ok to "cry it out" is an advantage. I talked w/the 2 younger boys & they apparently are "good" at crying---although the dad is upset by it. This teenager --- well, we all know how hard of an age that is to express emotion/feelings in a beneficial way.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Prayers for all of you Sandi. I am so sorry you all had to go through this. Breaks my heart.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So sad...I'm sorry, Sandi.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:breaks my heart, she has the sweetest kindness beautiful face. Sandi please let her owners know I grieve there loss


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much---I will convey your love & prayers. Emma was such a "gentle giant" and loved by so many. She will be sorely missed. Heaven will be richer for her early home coming. "It was said of some that they were just too good for this world."


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so sorry. No one wants this to happen to their dear dog but accidents happen. :smcry:Thank you so much for trying to help the family find Emma. Yes, Bridget taught us so many lessons. And like Teddy, April finally had closure when his body was found this family at least has answers but such a painful closure. I hope they talk to the kids a lot about letting their feelings out. it's important. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry,she sounded like a very special girl...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I haven't been here on SM for a bit, what a sad sad story. That poor pup, that poor family....


----------

